# Omg!



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

LOL Someone got a treat!!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Yuck !!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Isn't it wonderful when they master a new skill?? LOL... get that dog a breathmint!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Ewwwww!!! Nothing like cat poop breath! LOL!!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> LOL Someone got a treat!!!!


 
hooch, she looked so pleased with herself, and I was grossed out and gagging! sheesh! :yuck:


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I know, and all she wanted to do was come close to me, like I didn't do anything wrong did I mommy? I was like, get away from me! LOL:doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Get a baby gate for the stairs because now that she has a taste of the cat treats :yuck: she will be going down there all the time.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Mmm Tootsie rolls....lmao


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Get a lid for the cat box and turn it towards the wall. Leave just enough space for the cat to get in, but not enough for your dog.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

uhm....I could turn them to a wall but there are three big ones....for 5 cats.....I will just close the door whenever I'm not watching closely....the door does have a "cat" door in it, it's just the one cat that we adopted out of the woods, is fearful of it but will go through it if he reallly needs to...found it easier to leave the door open but not any more! He will have to fend for himself! no more tootsie pops for rachel! :yuck:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

ewwwwwww i remember my old dog Josh used to enjoy the kitty poop snacks.... i dont think we EVER had to scoop the litterbox!!! LOL


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

MMmmmmm Cat Cookies!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Yum!! Kirby's favorites!!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Kitty treats are a great motivator to learn new skills. LOL


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Some owners will use the big Rubbermaid storage tubs for litter, and cut a hole in the top. This requires the cat to jump up on top, and then down through the hole. they do what they want and then jump out again. It keeps a lot of litter off the floor. Depending on the depth, it might discourage snacking as well.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

:yuck: We have the same problem with Cooper!!!!! Glad to know I am not the only one who deals with this...
I guess no kisses from her for a while eh??


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Yuck, snow caps:yuck:. We have a covered box for the cats now and turn it towards the corner of wall, I think someone just suggested this. I remember poop breath, don't get any kisses for a while:yuck:


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Carraig said:


> Some owners will use the big Rubbermaid storage tubs for litter, and cut a hole in the top. This requires the cat to jump up on top, and then down through the hole. they do what they want and then jump out again. It keeps a lot of litter off the floor. Depending on the depth, it might discourage snacking as well.


I have NEVER heard of this and I have had cats all my life. How interesting!! Thanks...I'll pass this along....


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

The only thing I can say to that is BLECH!!


----------

